# veto pro pac... who likes them?



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have an XL. It gets heavy. i tried to spread out the hand tools in different systainer kits I made, but I am back to the Veto. They really are a one time purchase and mine is always in what ever vehicle I am in.

They do work better if you remember to pick up your stuff and put it back where it goes.:whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use the bucket boss as well. It would be hard for me to spend 140 bucks or more on something to hold tools. I would rather buy more tools. That being said, I do need something to hold tools that is a bit more pro looking for some repairs. As useful as the bucket boss is, it looks like you couldn't afford a real tool bag.

Crud, I knew better than to go and take a real good look. Now I want one too. :thumbup: Has anyone used the Stanleys and then went to one of these. I am not real hard on my gear and don't fill it with everything I own. I'm not sure if I need the extra 120 bucks worth of durability.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The veto pays for itself in the first year, by not always loosing your hand tools. 

How much you spend replacing lost or forgotten hand tools?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The veto pays for itself in the first year, by not always loosing your hand tools.
> 
> How much you spend replacing lost or forgotten hand tools?


There is that. 

Ask me how many allen wrench sets I buy every year, go ahead, ask me. Of course, I tend to find as many as well... but usually after I go and replace them. That goes for screwdrivers as well, and packs of knife blades, and... and...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Northwood said:


> I wrote to veto saying I was a contractor who had some suggestions that may be useful. And also that I thought they should make a bag for cordless kits and some ideas regarding that- no response whatsoever.
> Kinda lame. The owner preaches he was a trades person if I'm not mistaken. He obviously has a great product but wouldn't you at least listen to suggestions that may help make it better (and make you more money). If my suggestions are poor simply ignore them!


Funny I made a suggestion to disco the lap top xl and modify it and they did.

BC, it wasn't long ago you were ****ting on systainers, then you got a taste and you were ready to order 20. Get a veto and kiss the bucket boss goodbye.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Funny I made a suggestion to disco the lap top xl and modify it and they did.
> 
> BC, it wasn't long ago you were ****ting on systainers, then you got a taste and you were ready to order 20. Get a veto and kiss the bucket boss goodbye.


I did get veto from our local Hvac supply house. Didn't like the way the tools were arrange. If I had gone straight from my hard case box to the veto I would have liked it but the bucket boss really does work better. It def don't look as nice but in terms of what it is designed to do its a much better system. There was a lot of tools not even in there that I was using at the time. I couldnt get all of them into the veto bag and had to leave some out.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a bucket boss sitting in a box. I used it a few years ago or a couple weeks but didn't like how big the bucket was. 
The great thing about the veto zippered bag is it sits right in my tool box nicely where as some of the other bags wouldnt. Those with vans may not care about that but it makes a difference to me.


----------



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Wish there was a bottom view of the bucket boss available:whistling


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I've had one of the rolling husky bags for over 2 years and it still looks pretty new. But I still lose things, because the bag does not go around and pick things up for me.

Funny you mentioned the allen wrenches. I was looking for my stair knobs and found the allen wrenches in the pocket I thought the knobs were in. I didn't realize I even had the allen wrenches in that bag. I did find the stair knobs, but I couldn't find my construction master pro, and that pi**es me off.:sad: Where did that bag put the damn thing.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

redwood said:


> I've had one of the rolling husky bags for over 2 years and it still looks pretty new. But I still lose things, because the bag does not go around and pick things up for me.
> 
> Funny you mentioned the allen wrenches. I was looking for my stair knobs and found the allen wrenches in the pocket I thought the knobs were in. I didn't realize I even had the allen wrenches in that bag. I did find the stair knobs, but I couldn't find my construction master pro, and that pi**es me off.:sad: Where did that bag put the damn thing.


 I have my construction calculator on my android phone....now I never loose it!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> I have my construction calculator on my android phone....now I never loose it!


How did you get that???


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BuildCalc App.

http://buildcalc.com/


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> BuildCalc App.
> 
> http://buildcalc.com/


 That's the one! 20 bucks... and it's awesome!


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have that on my iphone and i have a railing calculator app also.
i do still have my old craftsman construction calculator in my veto. cant seem to get rid of is as it was a present from a long time ago.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

its unbelievable how much better buildcalc is than CMP. I was just looking to get the bucket boss, gotta order them from the states  hello duty!!!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> its unbelievable how much better buildcalc is than CMP. I was just looking to get the bucket boss, gotta order them from the states  hello duty!!!



HD has the husky one and a bucket for sale at 11$. 

They had a big display of them near the contractor desk here.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Veto has awesome customer service. I broke the handle on my bag shutting my truck tool box lid on it. When I did that a tear dropped from my cheek. My bag was over five years old at the time. Anyway, I called Veto customer service looking for sympathy, they offered to send me a new handle free of charge, which came in the mail two days later.

I went over to Tractor supply and got some copper saddle repair rivets and installed the new handle. :thumbsup:

I was impressed with the service. This day and age most companies have that too bad so sad attitude. Not Veto.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Brutus said:


> HD has the husky one and a bucket for sale at 11$.
> 
> They had a big display of them near the contractor desk here.


$6.99!!!!! wth!!!!! i think ill take that one for a test run!


----------



## lambcraft (Apr 28, 2010)

A few years ago at a trade show I found the Veto display stand and instantly found the high quality toolbag that met my demands. I am always looking for the best tool I can afford, and I believe the bag that carries them should equally be the best. I thought it was going to be the last tool bag I would need until they came out with the open top model. I loved the bag, but I found myself leaving it in my truck tool box keeping my hand tools organized. It's just too easy to load it up, which makes it too dificult to carry around. Theother problem I had with it was that I found myself leaving the top unzipped, which occasionally allowed some of the top heavy tools to fall out. When Veto came out with the open top, I knew that I had found the perfect solution. This time I purchased the XL model which holds all my most commonly used tools and keeps the maximum capacity to a manageable weight level. This bag is perfectly sized and does not allow any tools to fall out. I have been using the OT-XL for over a year now, other than getting dirty, still looks as good as new!


----------



## Skullmonkey (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm selling my Veto XL closed top. $95.00 shipped.


----------



## steamer (Jan 18, 2013)

*bag*

Just dont drop it ,mine broke ,had it in service 2weeks


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got minion Wednesday. I'm really happy with the setup, I had yet to find a bag I liked until I bought this one.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Veto Pacs save you time and shoe leather.

I have an XXL loaded up with saws, clamps, levels...demo tools the big stuff.

I have an XL with all my day to day stuff. 

I'm always running between remodels and repair work.

You set it up the way you want it.....get a system....get YOUR system....you'll never lose another tool again. I don't even have to look at mine anymore....I just grab what I need.

Bag over the shoulder....hands free for power tools or supplies....you can't beat it. At any price.


----------

